# Long time dx user review of razr maxx and g.nex



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I had and loved my dx for 11 months and recently worked with VZW to get an early upgrade to my wife's line and get a 4G device. I tried the maxx for two days and then swapped it in for the nexus.

Maxx: stinkin awesome, beautiful build. it's chasis is LOVELY. it feels great in the hand, the kevlar is soooo cool and the battery is one of a kind. but, it is motorola and blur--even on 1 GB of ram and on a dual core 1200MHZ chip--reared it's ugly head. it had inconsistent performance in an out of the home launcher all of them, which drove me crazy on my dx. the screen is beautiful, and makes the dx screen looked bleached out. pentile sucks, tho...you could see a bit of it. the soft touch buttons were f'n AWESOME. loved 'em. but in the end, a faulty notification led and the animation inconsistencies--along with a itch to try an nexus for real, not just in the store--led me to the nexus

Nexus: smooooth anim in and out of launcher and within any app. ics is good looking and has improvements in the e-mail app, youtube, gmail, and messaging. the radio was pulling down better 4G data than the maxx was...weird. the battery is small and charge goes away fast really fast, but i'm working on that. Some say 1-2 days with the right rom/kernel. Funny tho, with screen off, it will flat line. Banding is a problem, and i've ordered a replacement nexus because of this, which should be at my house when i get home. :-0 the anims are choppy from notification drop down the the app you launch from there and when rotating a screen with the keyboard displayed. the sound is loud and voice quality is good. it is plastic, but the battery door is not as cheap and weak/lame as it is made out to be. Also, the camara is not as bad as they say, imo. it is better than miui camara in dxc/wiz miui builds.

bottom line: the dx is still a very relevant phone--especially on miui. with maxx/nexus 4G drops out like crazy and many times you're left with 3G in 4G markets. Wait for better phones before you upgrade. Honestly, if i could rewind one week, i would not upgrade.

out.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Agreed here. When I can still make people drool at my phone even though its going on two years old, I feel like I should high-five all the devs here. My favorite was my former boss had a DX, and I was always bugging him to root and ROM it. He never did, and I saw him about two weeks ago. I joked and asked him if he'd gotten any ICS yet, and he said no and pulled out an iPhone and started bragging about how he got an upgrade... I pulled out my phone with MIUI with all the tweaks I've done and his jaw about hit the floor. Haha. Just walk away and smile. Feel like those people in those Sammy commercials, where they walk past the line of people with iPhones, and its not like there is 4G where I live anywho...

Of course, you didn't have much choice did you, what with your wifey stomping your DX in to oblivion?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Good read. I have an upgrade in August, at the rate phones come out, who knows what will be available.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

quick update: got the replacement g.nex (new, not refurb) and installed the 2100 mah battery, which made a big difference in batt life. it's still stock and not unlocked or rooted yet. there is still some "banding" on some screens that fade a dark color, but no streaks of dead pixels like on my first g.nex. i think this replacement is a keeper. funny, tho, my usb modem air card LG 3g/4g device will pull down two bars of 4g at my home, but my g.nex pulls down nothing but 3g. poopy. wotever.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Update: I'm on liquid ics, which is so cool. Customization up da asz with some animation optimizations. And, u can flash radios and kernels independent of each other and the rom. Me likely unlocked booties.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Update: I'm on liquid ics, which is so cool. Customization up da asz with some animation optimizations. And, u can flash radios and kernels independent of each other and the rom. Me likely unlocked booties.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thats the thing im looking for most before i upgrade. These locked down Motorola bootloaders suck. But my upgrade isnt until like March of next year. By then it will be unlocked bootloaders, quad core, 4G with good battery life and god knows what else, maybe Android 5.0 on everything lol.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Update: I'm on liquid ics, which is so cool. Customization up da asz with some animation optimizations. And, u can flash radios and kernels independent of each other and the rom. Me likely unlocked booties.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Does liquid seem to fix the short falls you mentioned earlier?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Me and my wife shared an og and I had the dx for about 13 months. Now I'm a proud owner of a gnex and love it. Ran stock for a few weeks then flashed aopk afterward. Best rom ever!! Still got the dx and og and can say as far as software goes they both hold their own. Og lags a little but still does decent. Running cm9 on the dx and it handles it very well. Surprised how future proof the dx actually ended up being.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Scottbg1 said:


> Does liquid seem to fix the short falls you mentioned earlier?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Most of them. I'm starting to like this gnex. Some banding on blank gray screens and keyboard entry anim is still a little sketch, but all other issues are gone. Battery is improving. I can get pretty much the same life as I got on my dx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I get better on my Nex than the DX...by quite a long shot too.
Extended battery...running InteractiveX governor on Immoseon's LeanKernel and AOKP rom.

I have NO banding...
And love my GNex.

Outdated GPU?
Uh...our X's have outdated GPU's.
We're still running (mostly) ICS, right?
Right.
But that's where it'll end.

With my Nexus...I'll probably end up running 4 android versions down the line.
And with each version...will have 30+ roms and 30+ kernels to choose from.
Why stick with a phone that won't have any support from the Devs?
I choose software and developer following over a crap locked bootloader this time 'round.
Learned my lesson.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I get better on my Nex than the DX...by quite a long shot too.
> Extended battery...running InteractiveX governor on Immoseon's LeanKernel and AOKP rom.
> 
> I have NO banding...
> ...


Nice thread. Real world comparisons are what I'm looking at before my upgrade. Along with bootloaders and dev activity on that particular device. Yes, the DX had been a darn good device. But the bootloader...ugh!

I've been eligible since November. Just being patient. DX development is still pretty freaking good for such an "old" device.

I was really considering the MAXX but it's Moto....big pros & cons.

One if these days I'll make the leap but for now, I can still get that wow factor with my DX.

DX on too many different ROMs to keep updating my signature - via Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

5char

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice write ups. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

